# CannaPet results for pain/arthritis?



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

Just trying to get an idea of how many members have had success with this supplement for senior dogs. I ordered some, but I hope it's not snake oil.

I've read some reports that the company MAY be making false claims:
FDA warns Seattle-area firms selling cannabis pet products | The Seattle Times

https://www.fda.gov/newsevents/publichealthfocus/ucm435591.htm


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I talked to a few vets about medical MJ for pets (including a vet ophthalmologist handling a case of glaucoma in a dog), and the bottom line right now is that no one seems to have even _preliminary_ small-study research on dogs for dosing, side effects, benefits, or conditions helped. It's all anecdotal. 

I would ask your vet to contact the Colo. State University vet school in Fort Collins, CO to see if anyone there has any advice -- they're the most likely place to have internal medicine people looking into this.

If you have a dog with arthritis, I would instead focus on Adequan injections -- a RX therapy that is fairly well studied, extremely effective for many dogs, adding years of quality of life, with few side effects other than cost, inconvenience, and momentary pain at the injection sight. I honestly believe it should be the first-line of treatment for many dogs with joint arthritis -- ideally early enough to save some of the cartilage. When it works, it's nearly miraculous in giving them back pain-free movement.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I recently added CBD oil for my senior. She is already on NSAIDS, Adequan, Dasuquin, Boswellia, Longevity, golden paste and gabapentin. I discussed potential benefits of CBD oil with my vet prior to trying it, and his feeling was "it can't hurt". He told me there is no research showing how or why it helps, or even _if_ it does. But he has heard enough anecdotal evidence not to brush it off. My girl has been on it for about six weeks, and there is a noticeable lack of crying out in pain from her. Before the CBD oil, nights were rough. She would try to move and be completely unable to do so, and be in so much pain... it was heartbreaking. I haven't heard her cry or have the same kind of struggle since adding CBD oil. Is it a miracle cure? No. She still has arthritis and spondylosis. She still hobbles around. She still can't go for long walks or play the way she used to. But I do think it has given her a better quality of life. My vet also agreed that it seems to be helping her, and to keep her on it. If you are going to try Canna-Pet, get the actual oil, not the capsules. I noticed a much bigger difference in how she handled pain with the oil.

I will say that gabapentin was the one drug we added that added the most immediate, long lasting relief for her. I wish we would have started her on that sooner. The Adequan worked great for a while, but then the effects became less and less noticeable. I still give it to her, though I don't know that it is helping anymore. I agree with Magwart... if that had been started earlier, I think it could have halted some of the progression of the arthritis.

Does your vet do acupuncture or laser therapy? Those have been extremely helpful to my girl, as well.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used a similar product from Canna Companion for my old, severely arthritic dog and it made a huge difference in his mobility. I used it for about 3 years until I had to put him to sleep at 16 years old.


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

Since you all have had success with CBD - it's worth a shot and I have some on order. She has a vet appointment Saturday, so I'll explore all options.

She's due for vaccinations, but I think at her age and fragile state I should hold off. I'm sure the vet will have an opinion, but what do you all think?

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

"She's due for vaccinations, but I think at her age and fragile state I should hold off. I'm sure the vet will have an opinion, but what do you all think?"


My old dogs don't get any vaccinations. If you're unsure, you can always titer. Most likely a titer test would show that your dog is still protected.

Vaccicheck is very reasonably priced. 
VacciCheck Antibody Titer Test | Rapid 3-in-1 Canine Titer Test


----------



## mariodidit (Aug 4, 2017)

As someone who hass worked in the cannabis industry, retail and medical I can say that CBD should not be harmful in anyway to an animal. It is not psychoactive, meaning it wont make your dog feel high or weird, or off at all. Only THC will do that, and the only thing we should be giving ourselves, or animals for healing properties are things with CBD only.

Im sure some of you seen CBD treatments almost instantly stopping seizures in people and animals. That itself should be evidence of its natural healing powers.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CBD can enhance other meds so be careful. I have used it for my back pain and it beats every other NSAID. A nurse said (confidentially!)not to take it with any other meds


----------

